# chalkbrood treatment



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

sunlight. 
.


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

There is no registered chemical treatment for Chalkbrood. Maintain strong colonies and requeen with queens from Hygienic stocks.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't know that the Apiguard is intended for chalkbrood, just guessing it wouldn't. Since mites are mites and chalkbrood is a fungus. I never use the stuff so maybe someone else should answer that question. 

I have heard that teatree oil added to syrup and fed to the bees works well for it. Makes since to me as teatree oil would be good for fungus outside the hive.

Bottom line, a good strong hive should deal with the chalkbrood and you shouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>looking for suggestions for treating chalkbrood. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespests.htm#chalkbrood


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Susceptability to Chalk is genetic. Moving the colony into the sun...or cutting down trees ...will only be a temporary fix. You must re-queen with a hygienic, or resistant strain of bee...I believe there is a difference. Your Chalky colony will always be a Chalky colony. Just as soon as they are stressed by weather, etc, the Chalk will re-appear.

Heitkam Carniolan is one strain that will clean up the mess. Breeding from your best colonies that never show Chalk is another route.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

It should be mentioned that this is often a spring disease, because of the dampness. You could add your address to your profile. It would make it easier to make these judgements. You have gotten all the answers. Sun, air and requeen.

dickm


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

What dickm said is the way to go. It might also be a good time to start culling some older comb as well.


----------

